# DHEA or CoQ10, which is best.



## Angelicdragon

I currently take 1000 mg vitex every morning along with 100 mg coq10 and 25 mg DHEA. Have been now for 2 months.
Of an evening I take 500 mg natural vitamin E and 2000 mg EPO until my temp goes up then I stop the EPo. I am thinking of increasing the vitex to 2000 mg of a morning once O is proven.
There is no point my asking the Dr for CD tests for FSH, Lh or E2 as she says I am now too old and should give up and just be happy with the children and grandchildren we now have.
Although I know it would be next to impossible to conceive at my age I wouldn't object to a surprise but I would love to know what my body is doing as my cycles have been all over the place since my spinal surgery in february. I never know when to expect AF, anytime from cd21 thru to cd35+
She (Dr) says that is a sure sign of entering menopause but won't order any tests to find out. Can't change Dr's either as with the shortage of drs none of them are taking on new patients.

So any information on the medications I am taking would be most helpful.


----------



## vermeil

Tasmania, how cool is that! I don`t have an answer for you unfortunately, just wanted to say I`m wondering the same thing, coq10 or dhea. Perhaps other ladies can enlighten us...


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! I did a lot of research and this is the regimine I came up with for myself.

DHEA- (stop in the tww) up to 75mg daily, don't take at once. for egg quality. If you take too much you can delay or stop o.

CoQ10- (stop bfp) up to 800mg daily, take in the am. for egg quality

Agnus Castus- (vitex) (stop bfp) up to 500mg daily (do not take while on fertility treatments) for progesterone, raises lh, lowers fsh and thickens uteren lining.

PABA-(wean off after bfp) up to 400mg daily, do not take at once, spread out over day. helps estrogen

Royal Jelly with Bee Pollen- (stop tww) 1 tsp 2x daily (do not use metal spoon, do not drink hot liquids with it) helps egg quality, o, estrogen.

I started all of this in july. last month I didn't get bd timed right, so hoping this is my month since it has been 3 months now! Have also been on prenatals for 5 years and started B6 and B12 back in feb for my lp. Increased it by 2 days! Good luck ladies. If you have any questions I can try to answer. All of these suppliments are good for other things too, and I do feel a difference. And (possible tmi) my ewcm has greatly increased since I started this stuff. Not sure which one is doing that though! Gl!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Angelic, I wish you luck if you are trying. My regiment is similar to Kel21's and I've just been to the naturopath doctor yesterday and will be changing it slightly to:
-anti inflammatory diet (no coffee, wine, corn, mushrooms, tomatoes,citrus, all gluten wheats, soy beans,prk, bacon,peanuts,dairy,soy milk, V8, high sugar drinks)
-Evening Primerose Oil CD1-O 2000mg (1 pills twice/day) O-AF 4000mg (2 pills twice/day)
-vitex 45 drops twice/day (boosts both progesterone and estrogen)
-B6 250mg/day
-B12 max 1000mcg/day
-3 antioxidents to help with egg quality CoQ10800mg (twice/day-it's oil),Resveratrol 200mg NAC N-acetyl-l-cysteine (500mg)
-folic acid 3000mg/day
-vit c 1000mg, vit e, vit D 3000mg


----------



## crystal443

My FS prescribes DHEA and you take it your whole cycle or it will NOT work and you have to take 75mg no more no less and it is taken until a heartbeat is found at the 7 week scan. DHEA has to build up in your body and can take up to 4 months to do so if you stop taking it in the TWW its like having to start all over again . DHEA is only helpful if you have low AMH, if your AMH is fine then it probably won't work :shrug:

Q10 is good for everyone over 35 and helps produce healthier eggs :thumbup: Good luck!!


----------



## kel21

Thanks Crystal! I had wondered about stoping it because I knew it needed to build up, but everything I read said to stop in the tww! Good looking chart btw!! Good luck to you


----------



## Angelicdragon

How do you get your ovusoft chart to show in your siggy coz when I tried to put up a link to the chart admin told me to remove it as it was a link to another off site. Woul djust like an opinion on my chart but don't know how to show it :(


----------



## crystal443

kel21 said:


> Thanks Crystal! I had wondered about stoping it because I knew it needed to build up, but everything I read said to stop in the tww! Good looking chart btw!! Good luck to you

No worries, if there's anything else just let me know:thumbup:


----------



## Taylor1

Hi crystal,
What brand on DHEA do you take?
Thanks


----------



## 2have4kids

Crystal can you ask you clinic if their supplier is this company: https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249
also this is the CoQ10 https://www.naturalbiology.com/product_p/coq10vege.htm it's the ubiquinol form in 400 mg x30, a much better price than most stores.


----------



## vermeil

lots of great advice so far, thanks ladies!

Does anyone know a good source of coq10 in Canada? I`m always leery of ordering from the us or overseas, shipments can get stuck at customs or they slap on a ridiculous fee...


----------



## 2have4kids

vermeil said:


> lots of great advice so far, thanks ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know a good source of coq10 in Canada? I`m always leery of ordering from the us or overseas, shipments can get stuck at customs or they slap on a ridiculous fee...

Hi Vermeil, I'm in Alberta and have had no problems with ordering from the Natural Biology link that i posted on pg 1. My first shipment came straight from japan, that's where it's made. Normally it goes to the company first but they'd just ran out, it says right on their website their stuff is super fresh. It's also WAY cheaper than anything i've found here in calgary. I've run out and had to get some until my order comes in. Paid $30 for 50mg x 30 ubiquinol when I paid less than that for 400mg x 30 ubiquinol. Way better deal.


----------



## vermeil

oh wow, 2have4kids thank you soooo much! I'll definitely look it up. Here our local pharmacy sells 30 x 60mg for 20$ OUCH! That means at 600mg a day the bottle only lasts you a whole 3 days, and it`s the cheapo powder stuff :wacko:

I think you linked the ubiquinone form though, which is 25$ ;the ubiquinol is a bit more, 39$

https://www.naturalbiology.com/coq10_supplement_p/co-q10400.htm


----------



## Gingersnaps

I take coq10. I have a bottle of 35 and another of 100. Try to take once a day. I was on dhea before (25 mg I think). In my research it said three to four months for results, and it is sometimes used pre IVF for egg quality. I stopped after that period, as I heard long term dhea is not good. Not sure if my info is correct as only what I read online, I did not speak to a fertility specialist about it.


----------



## SloanPet77

2have4kids said:


> Hi Angelic, I wish you luck if you are trying. My regiment is similar to Kel21's and I've just been to the naturopath doctor yesterday and will be changing it slightly to:
> -anti inflammatory diet (no coffee, wine, corn, mushrooms, tomatoes,citrus, all gluten wheats, soy beans,prk, bacon,peanuts,dairy,soy milk, V8, high sugar drinks)
> -Evening Primerose Oil CD1-O 2000mg (1 pills twice/day) O-AF 4000mg (2 pills twice/day)
> -vitex 45 drops twice/day (boosts both progesterone and estrogen)
> -B6 250mg/day
> -B12 max 1000mcg/day
> -3 antioxidents to help with egg quality CoQ10800mg (twice/day-it's oil),Resveratrol 200mg NAC N-acetyl-l-cysteine (500mg)
> -folic acid 3000mg/day
> -vit c 1000mg, vit e, vit D 3000mg

Hi ladies, 

so I am 35, TTC#1 and I am super confused about all this CQ10? DHEA? Do i need to be taking all this stuff or is it only for people having trouble conceiving? This is the 3rd cycle for us TTC and right now I am only taking New Chapter prerfect prenatal and Nordic DHA? Can someone explain what each product is for and why it is needed?


----------



## Gingersnaps

SloanPet77 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Angelic, I wish you luck if you are trying. My regiment is similar to Kel21's and I've just been to the naturopath doctor yesterday and will be changing it slightly to:
> -anti inflammatory diet (no coffee, wine, corn, mushrooms, tomatoes,citrus, all gluten wheats, soy beans,prk, bacon,peanuts,dairy,soy milk, V8, high sugar drinks)
> -Evening Primerose Oil CD1-O 2000mg (1 pills twice/day) O-AF 4000mg (2 pills twice/day)
> -vitex 45 drops twice/day (boosts both progesterone and estrogen)
> -B6 250mg/day
> -B12 max 1000mcg/day
> -3 antioxidents to help with egg quality CoQ10800mg (twice/day-it's oil),Resveratrol 200mg NAC N-acetyl-l-cysteine (500mg)
> -folic acid 3000mg/day
> -vit c 1000mg, vit e, vit D 3000mg
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> so I am 35, TTC#1 and I am super confused about all this CQ10? DHEA? Do i need to be taking all this stuff or is it only for people having trouble conceiving? This is the 3rd cycle for us TTC and right now I am only taking New Chapter prerfect prenatal and Nordic DHA? Can someone explain what each product is for and why it is needed?Click to expand...

Coq10 and Dhea are to my knowledge, both taken by women trying to conceive as a boost to egg quality. Usually, they are taken by women who think there may be an issue with egg quality due to age. Those are not the only uses for Dhea and CoQ10, but in the tcc world they are the only I know of. Do a little research online and talk to your doctor. I was on Dhea for a bit but did not like the side effects and decided not to go beyond four months. I was on a low 25 mg dose. At your age you are probably fine:flower: Without any known issues, I would try without the Dhea but a low dose of CoQ10 if you wanted is probably ok but likely you will do fine without. New Chapter is a great prenatal. I also like Nordic naturals, right now I have them in the algae omegas.


----------



## crystal443

DHEA is used in women with low AMH which is low egg reserves :thumbup: My FS prescribed it and I've been on it since last December :) It is mostly used if your going to have a cycle of IVF to help improve the quantity of eggs, however they're now finding it is also giving a high number of natural BFP's as well, its also believed it may help egg quality:) DHEA takes up to 4 months to work so it isn't a quick fix, I had a failed IVF cycle in Feb and had then had a natural BFP(mmc) and two chemicals right after. I'm now on a immune protocol for autoimmune issues :wacko: 

I've just turned 38 and I have a 16DD and a 14DS and haven't been able to get pregnant since DS, took the DHEA and got pregnant the autoimmune was strongly suspected but needed to be proven now that it has hopefully I'll get a sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## SloanPet77

ok thanks ladies! There is so much out there! I am hoping I get lucky and get my BPF this month! I got suckered and ended up buying preseed even though I think its just a normal lube that got smart and advertised to women TTC. I caved and bought it!


----------



## 2have4kids

SloanPet77 said:


> ok thanks ladies! There is so much out there! I am hoping I get lucky and get my BPF this month! I got suckered and ended up buying preseed even though I think its just a normal lube that got smart and advertised to women TTC. I caved and bought it!

My husband's a phd chemist and I can tell you that's def not true and your money isn't wasted ;). Preseed is water based and has great body friendly ingredients. There a a gazillion other lubes out there and 95% are based on glycerin, petroleum or silicones (dimethicone, cyclopentasiloxane) and have parabens (preservative that's slightly toxic and in most lotions). All of those ingredients hinder sperm movement and aren't friendly to sperm (envelope and suffocate them etc)


----------



## SloanPet77

2have4kids said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> ok thanks ladies! There is so much out there! I am hoping I get lucky and get my BPF this month! I got suckered and ended up buying preseed even though I think its just a normal lube that got smart and advertised to women TTC. I caved and bought it!
> 
> My husband's a phd chemist and I can tell you that's def not true and your money isn't wasted ;). Preseed is water based and has great body friendly ingredients. There a a gazillion other lubes out there and 95% are based on glycerin, petroleum or silicones (dimethicone, cyclopentasiloxane) and have parabens (preservative that's slightly toxic and in most lotions). All of those ingredients hinder sperm movement and aren't friendly to sperm (envelope and suffocate them etc)Click to expand...

Oh thanks! Thats good to know! The brand we usually get is $60 and seems to have the same ingredients but it is definatley worth a shot!


----------



## LuckyW

My RE has me on both 600mg CoQ10 (200mg 3x/day) and 75 mg DHEA (25mg 3x/day). I've been advised to continue with these doses until I get a + with a HPT.


----------



## Angelicdragon

I am now taking just 1000mg EPO before O, 1000 vitex every day and of a morning I take 25mg DHEA and 100mg coq10. Of an evening I take magnesium for leg and foot cramps caused by the spinal operation :( and zinc and 500mg natural vit E. so far this cycle seems to be going normally after a rough start of 4 days spotting, 2-3 days AF and another 4-5 days spotting so not sure which day to classify as cd1. yet OPKs point to this being around cd 14.. so maybe the first day of spotting should be start of AF. I had to wear a pad but didn't have to change it.
all so confusing.


----------

